# How to get speedstep running on Pentium-IIIM

## mmx1

I have an ibm thinkpad X30 i'm trying to get speedstep working on, using speedfreqd

the processor's a mobile pentium3 (p-IIIM), /proc/cpu is pasted below.

Are these the correct settings? I've compiled the kernel with them, but have an empty /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ directory, so there's nothing for speedfreqd to work with

```

────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │    [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                        │ │

  │ │    < >   /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)                       │ │

  │ │          Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->                 │ │

  │ │    <*>   'performance' governor                                     │ │

  │ │    <*>   'powersave' governor                                       │ │

  │ │    ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling       │ │

  │ │    [ ]     /proc/sys/cpu/ interface (2.4. / OLD)                    │ │

  │ │    <*>   CPU frequency table helpers                                │ │

  │ │    ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                  │ │

```

and

```

 │ │    < > Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                     │ │

  │ │    <*> Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)         │ │

  │ │    < > Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)      │ │

  │ │    < > Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                             │ │

```

output of cat /proc/pci:

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 11

model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU - M  1200MHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 1199.136

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips        : 2375.68

```

[/code]

----------

## anxion

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  I've compiled the kernel with them, but have an empty /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ directory, so there's nothing for speedfreqd to work with 

 

I've the same problem with my Travelmate 250.

```

<*> Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation 
```

is the setting for my cpu but  "/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/" is empty here too.

----------

## Earthwings

I don't know about your hardware, but did you also try the following?

```

< > Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)

<*> Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)

```

----------

## mmx1

yup, tried smi as well, no joy.

I can throttle it through /proc/acpi/processor/CPU/throttling, but it's something i have to do manually.  That's not the same as speedstep, is it?

----------

## anxion

Hi,

it works now...

i used the following Howto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78780

I changed the settings in ACPI & I2C like explained in the above howto.

I also removed every APM support in my kernel config.

----------

## mmx1

thx for the link, i'll give it a try and report back.

----------

## RoeR

and wheres the report?

----------

## mmx1

Didn't get it to work.

2 burnt-out mobo replacements later, realized an ultraportable's ill-suited to compiling gentoo. Moved on and built a desktop for my linux needs.

----------

